# U.S. Amps XA-800.4 (XA8004) 760W Max 4-Channel Car Amplifier for sale on eBay.



## MAE_INC (Jul 19, 2009)

These are my postings on eBay!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221056034244...84.m1555.l2649


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221056090517...84.m1555.l2649


----------

